# Can someone ID this coral



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

I got this coral as a hitch hiker a few years ago and it grew from a dime size to about the size of a softball. Its some sort of encrusting sps with little polyps but the surface is smooth unlike montis.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

I believe it’s the Blue Coral aka Heliopora Coral. Categorize as soft coral


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Sea MunnKey said:


> I believe it's the Blue Coral aka Heliopora Coral. Categorize as soft coral


Thats the one. Thanks! Interesting that its considered a soft coral even though its got a hard skeleton.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------

